# visa rejection questions



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

:confused2:
how long should a company wait before reapplying for the visa again?
my work visa application got rejected bcz my UK visa was rejected last year!
my UK visa got rejected during my internship last year because i didn't submit my bank statement for a three month period to show that i had money and didn't reapply because of time constraint. it is printed on my passport with the reason. i didn't think of it as a big deal so didn't reapply.

now, my work visa application got rejected bcz my UK visa was rejected last year! :noidea: is that logical? if i knew that it is important, i would have reapplied to UK without going there. so am i destined not to go to uae bcz of this stupid rejection? what to do?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you know for sure this is the reason?


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Do you know for sure this is the reason?


yup and i'm asking for a solution.it isn't logical


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

gronk said:


> :confused2:
> ... my UK visa got rejected during my internship last year ... _*it is printed on my passport with the reason*_. ...


What exactly do you mean?

If a UK visa *application* is rejected, there will be nothing usually printed in your passport. In fact, the UK authorities seem to reject a rather high proportion of bona-fide first-time applicants, as it filters out the "chancers" and those who really want/need a visa will appeal anyway, and so the process moves forward. The authorities always give a written rationale of their decision because of the appeal process.

Things printed inside passports might include *visa cancellation* or *denial of entry*. Do you mean either of these things? What was your UK visa status during your "internship"?

Lamp


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Lamplighter said:


> What exactly do you mean?
> 
> If a UK visa *application* is rejected, there will be nothing usually printed in your passport. In fact, the UK authorities seem to reject a rather high proportion of bona-fide first-time applicants, as it filters out the "chancers" and those who really want/need a visa will appeal anyway, and so the process moves forward. The authorities always give a written rationale of their decision because of the appeal process.
> 
> ...



i applied for a tier 5 visa. and they stamped REFUSED and a number to reference it plus a paper stating the reason which was bank statement. the uae were able to know that somehow and refused my visa. doesn't make sense


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

gronk said:


> i applied for a tier 5 visa. and they stamped REFUSED and a number to reference it plus a paper stating the reason which was bank statement. the uae were able to know that somehow and refused my visa. doesn't make sense


So they stamped REFUSED in the passport?? That seems harsh if only for failure to submit a bank statement with the application...

And yes, I can see that it would arouse suspicion if applying for other visas elsewhere, including UAE.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Lamplighter said:


> So they stamped REFUSED in the passport?? That seems harsh if only for failure to submit a bank statement with the application...
> 
> And yes, I can see that it would arouse suspicion if applying for other visas elsewhere, including UAE.


u
how could they find out? plus they can surely see the reason if they found out. so am i destined?:tsk:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Does not really matter when it comes to visas for the UAE. How can you be so sure the uae visa ppl. got rejected because of the UK Visa refusal?

If and when you apply for another western visa, it is likely they will ask you about any prior visa rejections, so you can explain it in the form.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Does not really matter when it comes to visas for the UAE. How can you be so sure the uae visa ppl. got rejected because of the UK Visa refusal?
> .


employer told me that


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

gronk said:


> employer told me that


I may be wrong but I cannot ever remember hearing that someone here knew why their visa application was rejected.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

stamps like that cause a lot of trouble. I sense there's more to the story than the OP is letting on for the UK to do this..

surely easiest to get a new passport then reapply with a clean one?

"loose it" if you need a reason


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I may be wrong but I cannot ever remember hearing that someone here knew why their visa application was rejected.


My employer never knew that my visa to UK was rejected and they told me that reason


Jumeirah Jim said:


> stamps like that cause a lot of trouble. I sense there's more to the story than the OP is letting on for the UK to do this..
> 
> surely easiest to get a new passport then reapply with a clean one?
> 
> "loose it" if you need a reason


What do you mean by OP? I never did anything wrong and have a clean record. Will see regarding the new passport if that is needed. Did you mean lose it*?


----------

